# Needing, someone to make, a shovel handle, for me



## cntrygal (Jun 6, 2009)

I have an old shovel that the handle has broken, and it was my grandfathers. The D handle and shovel are in great condition, I am just hoping someone could make me a replica of the hardwood handle, maybe out of hedge or some other hardwood. I cannot find a handle like it in the stores to buy. I am willing to pay to have you do this for me.. and can even send the original handle to you to replicate. it measures 15" to the start of the curve and the curve is 9" long. I have pictures of it also. Thanks for any help!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Post the pictures please?


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Yep - gotta go with John - we need to see the pics to be able to know what we are getting into. 
Later,
Doug in AZ.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'll bet it's a split hickory D handle?

You'll have to be half Neander,half turner and half blacksmith to do this and men of the era were.
I know the "math" seems wrong but if you think about it it's about right.

Bob


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm a little confused. You say the D handle is in great condition. How does it attach to the shaft part of the handle? Usually on those old D handles the shaft is split part way down at the top of the shaft and spread open to make the D shape. I haven't seen one that is attached separately I question that a separately attached handle would be very strong. The woods that were used was hickory or ash and they were split while they were still "green" or wet so they could be bent to shape. I guess you could steam the wood and split it too.


----------



## cntrygal (Jun 6, 2009)

http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00287.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00285.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00285.jpg


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Those pics are awful!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a handle for a gain scoop like we used n my dad's farm. It had a metal "D" handle on the top as I remember with a large dowel across where you hand held it.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

the shape reminds me of the legs i made for my grandsons highchair
i drew the shape on a 1/4" hardboard template then cut them on the bandsaw
i left them octagonal but it would be easy to bring them round with a drawknife
just go slow with the taper
i used 1/4 sawn oak but hickory or ash would probly be better choice for a handle, maybe a pine prototype for practice 
i just posted it as a project cause i don't know how to and the link here


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

No pics of the rest of the handle?

Impossible to make from those pics…

Would need pics from the SIDE showing exact curve… with a yard stick laying next to it, aligned with the handle.
... as well as exact TOP views… and maybe END views… all with yard stick shown.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

from what little we can see , would it be possible to get a long shovel handle and cut it to length ,
and rabbet the d - handle top ,
the shovel end might be the same as a regular shovel ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

patron, if you look at the first picture, it looks like it needs to curve to go down into a grain scoop.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i dont know anything about a grain scoop , never having seen one .
how about a cutting off a regular shovel handle and tapering and shouldering it ,
then steam bending it to the required curve ?
then fitting the handle to it ?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Caution!
This may be a scam.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

cntrygirl,

Why not just fill the broken crack & hole with epoxy and clamp it up good (clean it out the best way you can first) and stick it back on the shovel… and just not be too hard on it?

Looking at pic. #1


----------



## cntrygal (Jun 6, 2009)

I have attached better pictures, and I hope this helps. I am assuming that because the original wood iscurved and goes down into the shovel so far that a new one should be the same, but I guess I could just buy a new straight handle and just not have it go so far down.. I canmail the wood parts to someone that thinks they could replicate it out of a new strong wood handle, but I would need to know what it would cost me up front for someone to make one for me before I decided if it was worth it cost wise. My hsband is a 31 yr retired firefighter EMT and can just fix and work on just about anything, but woodworking is not one of them. Thanks for all the responses and for anyone that can help me out! 
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00369-1.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00368-1.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00370.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00371.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00372.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00374.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00375.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00376.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00377.jpg
http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/cntrygal4evrr/DSC00378.jpg


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

now it looks like a regular shovel handle would work ;
take the shovel to the store and try it next to the handle ,
if its close then it should work,
set it by holding parts tegether and tapping both on ground , with force with shovel in the air over handle ( straight up ) .
this forces head to come down and seat on handle .
then drill hole for rivet or bolt .
you can get your pics to show by puting an ( ! ) exclamation point 
on either side ( tight ) of your http , one on both ends of info and
they will show up in your blog .
garyK did a blog on how to do this , put his name in little box and look at the blog


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Golly, I would call that a short Spade…

I don't know, but I would think you could get a new handle in a well stocked Hardware store.
... or get one that could be fit into the head & cut off & hole drilled for the handle.

Thank you for the better pictures…


----------



## cntrygal (Jun 6, 2009)

I have looked at several hardware stores and all I can find are a straight handle, do you think it wouldn't matter if it wasn't curved and went into the curve of the blade metal as far as the old one did? Just not sure.. but I guess I can try it.gonna try the explanation points idea to see if pic shows up


----------



## cntrygal (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey it worked! Thanks for the great tip…!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good for you on the pics ,
now to the handle again ,
try to get a curved handle if you can ,
and cut it down if you have to .
then whittle the grip end and rasp until it fits .
we do good advice , and prep you to try and learn/do things yourself.
this way you have a better connection to your grandfather !
if you put a straight handle in it ,
it might work some , but if anyone puts a real strain on it ,
it could bend the shank of the shovel , then you would really feel bad ,
by the time you send this shovel all around the country and pay for that ,
you would be better of making a nice frame for grandpaws shovel .
and hanging it on the wall .
and buying 10 new ones to work with !

also put some info about yourself in your home page ,
so we can get to know you ?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

cntrygal,

I think it would want to be curved…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like I was wrong on the final, not a scoop, but a spade. Oh, well same type on handle on both )

If you spend much money on shipping you will be in the price of a new shovel. I would take a piece of, probably 3/4 EMT, that is electrical metalic tubing, about $3 or less at the big box like HD or Lowes. push it down in as far as it will go, shim with with some wooden wedges, tape it up with electrical tape and put a bolt through where the bolt hole is on the spade. You can bend it a little by hand if you are care full and don't kink it is necessary. You can attach the D handle by wrapping it and pinning it too. Not wood, but should be cheap. May need to go with 1" EMT, but I think it might be too big to fit inside. Could go the other way and put the spade and D inside it. 1" will be a lot stronger and less apt to bend while working wiht it. Hope that helps,


----------



## cntrygal (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Topamaxsurvivor, I will check out that 3/4 EMT to see what you mean, I really want to get this in working condition, as it was just the right length for me a 5 ft woman. I used it all the time as I am an avid gardener… thanks everyonefor all your helful suggestions!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

You might be able to do a similar thing by using the heavy Black PVC of the thickness that is closest to the handle opening on the shovel. It's easy to cut with a hand saw; cut long triangles out of the end to make easier to make the curved bend… Get a long enough piece where, if you goof, you can try again, & again… 

Good Luck…

Let us know how it turns out, OK?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The problem with PVC will be it melting and being just like a wet noodle in the summer sunshine. ;-((


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Even the heavy duty black stuff?


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

How about recreating the curved taper and shoulder as a straight taper on a straight handle and steaming it for an hour or two then driving it into the shovel. I suspect that the grain should be perpendicular to the top of the bowl for maximum strength. There are a couple of good articles on steaming wood on the site somewhere


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm sure that would work, but it would probably cost her more to set it up than a new shovel. Suppose she could just poke it in a hot kettle of water and try it.


----------



## cntrygal (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow you all have really put alot of thought into this for me! I will look into the steaming or hot pot of water and see if that works.. thanks everyone!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

way to go girl !
thats what most of us do here ,
we keep working on it until it's right !
then we improve on it .
if your first try does'nt work ,
try , try again !

thats how grandpa would do it ,

you can learn with him !


----------

